# My Siamese & OSH



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Everyone, meet my 3 cats - Bernard, Rosie & Clara


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, it looks like they all get on very well._


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you 

I have been very lucky that they get along so well and I often can't quite believe how well they've settled!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

More meezers :thumbup::thumbup: Absolutely gorgeous, all of them :001_wub:
The forum has quite a large Siamese and Oriental following :yesnod: and it's lovely to have someone else to join us in our madness


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello! Thank you - of course I think they're absolutely gorgeous too but then I'm completely biased 

I just had a look at your website, lymorelynn LOVE your girls and I allowed myself a quick peek at your kitten page.. so beautiful! Bernard and Clara have just turned a year old now so I have been feeling a little kitten broody of late!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

One left


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't! Is that the lilac boy? I showed him to my OH - his kitten broodiness is worse than mine I think, judging by his reaction!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Notnowbernard said:


> Don't! Is that the lilac boy? I showed him to my OH - his kitten broodiness is worse than mine I think, judging by his reaction!


Ssssh - I'll get shot for advertising  but yes, that's the one.


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

oops - sorry!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't worry


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

More Siamese and orientals! :thumbup:

They are all so lovely!

Come and tell us all about them in the Siamese thread

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/240643-we-siamese-if-you-please.html


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

They're lovely! Great names too 

Cx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

they are beautiful!!!!
I love the one of all three of them together


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

aw - thanks all. LyraBella - so excited for you and your new arrivals! Just wait until they get settled....!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful cats :001_wub::001_tt1::001_wub: I'm loving the last photo of all 3 together in their radiator bed 

I just love Siamese and Orientals, such elegant looking cats  I keep on saying it, but one day I will be a slave to to a Siamese/Oriental  My OH's favourite breed too


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful cats :001_wub::001_wub:. Love the names - particuarly Clara


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks both  Sarah, I couldn't recommend it highly enough!

Thank you - Clara is officially Chapelrose Clara Bow. I named her after an actress / flapper from the 20s


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Your cats are absolutely beautifull 

Viv xx


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Viv


----------

